# Jacob's Ladder quilt top done



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

This was the last mystery quilt from Mysteries for Relay and it turned out to be a Jacob's Ladder. Made me think of you, Ginnie! How is yours turning out? I would have scrapped it up more if I had known what pattern it was going to be, but I like the way it turned out. I think this will be a birthday gift for my son, Joe, who turns 19 at the beginning of April. The last quilt I made him is now too short for him! This measures in at 65" x 77". Now to get it quilted!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful~!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Love it!
Heidi


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lovely!!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I simply love that pattern! So basic in construction, but produces such graphics.

Your color selections are very complimentary! Well done.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Excellent job! That is so pretty.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Really nice! I love the colors, beautiful but not girly, great for a guy.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

great job


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

mine is done and on the machine...where it has been sitting for over a week. I haven't even had time to look at it. Between kids, a new puppy, and helping dh move the camper to the next job site I've been busy! But in a few hours life is going to slow down. I hope to finish it this week and will post a pic then.

Your's looks great!!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Definitely masculine. I like it. Great job as always!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

that is really nice.


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great, and I'm sure he will love it. Hope he doesn't outgrow this one!


----------

